# 1953?? Case dc



## Dustyah1 (May 27, 2015)

Hello all, new here, just for some background I have no major tractor preference as long as there american  I ah a 1941 john deere b 1945 allis b 1963 ford 2000 and now a 1953 case dc, I don't know a lot about case tractors, mine is serial DC8027568 which I'm told makes it a 1953, where did this info come from online they all have 55 or 56 k serial numbers, it has foot clutch on left, live hyd, live power under seat, down pressure, wet clutch, pretty cool overall, just want to hear from some guys who know and own these tractors, sorry for being so long winded


----------

